# Aberystwyth parking



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Another promenade parking problem, it will continue until the blinkered councillors get off their backsides and do some homework on the matter. I think I'll send them a link to Weymouth's answer to the problem

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-mid-wales-27128430

Booked on the chunnel in 10 days...............yeeees

martin


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

They'll just do what Porthcawl has done.

I can understand residents frustrations if the same vans are parked for days (and even weeks apparently) on end


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Porthcawl did have the answer, Restbay, but if you look at the bottom sign it now states that no Motorhomes or caravans can park there at any time !!. Rest Bay home charges £10 just to park behind the wall with no facilities. As for the new 'site' outside the High tide bar, its an embarrassment and looked like a travellers site.

Martin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have seen the BBC Wales report and various other articles in the local press.


We live an hour away from Aberystwyth and frequently (once or twice a week) overnight there in our MH.


Luckily I have private arrangements so do not need to park on the prom.


I am well acquainted with the whole length of the prom as I frequently walk the length of it to "kick the bar" - a local tradition.


The main area where MHs overnight is that shown in the report and is beneath the castle.


It is not in view of any residential or commercial property.


The roadway is a little narrow so Mhs tend to park with the wheels on the seaward side up on the prom walkway area - which is quite wide.


Now, I have observed three main types of MHers overnighting there.


Firstly there are the alternatives "hippy" types in a variety of converted clapped-out vans. 


Some of them stay for months and make/leave a mess.


Secondly there are the "normal" MHers who stay for a couple of weeks but are generally tidy.


Thirdly there are the tidy "wild-camping" MHers who stay for a night or two and then move on.


So, I can see the situation from several perspectives.


So, what would be the ideal compromise?


Well, for the council/highways to designate that out-of-view short length of promenade road for MH-only parking.


Overnighting to be restricted to a maximum of two consecutive nights with no return within seven days.


A metered charge of, say, £5 a night could be levied to recoup any costs involved. 


The area is already covered by parking "operatives" so with the correct regulations in place enforcement would be simple.


As a bonus perhaps the roadway could be widened slightly.


There would still be plenty of parking for local residents' cars and visitors.


There are, of course, always flies in the ointment.


Enter the syndicate of local "campsite" owners, one of whom had a (nearly violent) go at me in the pub on the pier one Saturday evening.


These are the proprietors of out-of-town sites who are totally blinkered when it comes to MHs.


Having changed from campsites catering mainly for tenters and touring caravans they now consist of serried ranks of so-called "mobile-homes", an oxymoron.


"Touring" caravans are usually on site for the entire season.


There might be a few token pitches for tents, tourers and MHs.


But for MHs the several miles out of town situation is not conducive to nights out in town wining and dining.


If the council and other objectors knew just how much MHers spend locally in shops, pubs and restaurants perhaps the situation would be very different.


But, us here on MHF are not the ones that need convincing!


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Pippin

I agree with your post, but until someone with a motorhome gets elected onto the council we are on a loser. I can understand your feelings towards the campsite owner, I would have loved to have been there just to add fuel to the fire.

The Welsh tourist board should get a grip and start looking towards aires !. How many motorhomes get off the ferries from Ireland [North & south] and drive straight through Wales to get to England. There are numerous places alongside the A55 that would be suitable.

rant over

Martin


----------



## keiththecamper (Oct 8, 2018)

yes I understand the politics of this problem but if i visit for just the afternoon in a motor home camper if there is no space on the prom were do i go ???


----------

